# ada aquasoil . a few questions



## markp35 (13 Mar 2011)

just how bad is it for leeching ammonia?   just how good is it ? is it used alone or as a base and then capped? 

if its as bad for leeching ammonia as its reputed to be , im probably going to seek an alternative as i will be setting thee tank up with a fully cycled filter and cant be doing with waiting for weeks untill i can add fish . 

especially at the price of the stuff. £34 for  a 9L bag.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (13 Mar 2011)

it is as bad as they say, i recently used some AS1 nad it is till leaching, 2 weeks-ish in...

at first it was fine, and i was wondering if it was a s bad as everyone says, then a few days in some of the granules stared to crumble and the ammonia was off the chart on my API test kit. i started twice daily 100% water changes. I am down to every two or three days and my test kit is still showing some green... i am using prime now to neutralize it coz i had stock coming in and no where else to put it...


----------



## markp35 (13 Mar 2011)

screw that il use something else . thanks for the heads up


----------



## Tom (14 Mar 2011)

I'm almost 3 weeks into my AS setup and I have stock in there now. I will definitely use AS again next time


----------



## viktorlantos (14 Mar 2011)

This tank is like a month old or so. With the last trimming this has become completed with AS. With frequent water changes at the beggining you can solve most of the issues. We have like 40L Amazonia in this tank:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/5506453457/

I would not call is bad  The tank is ready for IAPLC in record time.


----------



## Antoni (14 Mar 2011)

That's a great tank, Victor, I have been following its development closely!
Do you know that ADA lunched a new Amazonia, which is said to have the goodies of the both Amazonia and Amazonia II: http://www.adana.co.jp/en/sc/news/detail/35. It should not cloud the water, yet it will be leaching ammonia, Doing regular WC as Victor advised, it is not going to be a problem   Definitely great substrate!


----------



## viktorlantos (14 Mar 2011)

Yup i think that's an answer from ADA to the competitors as most of them promote their soil with these advantages. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## hotweldfire (4 Apr 2011)

Don't add it to a mature tank like I did


----------



## nayr88 (4 Apr 2011)

How do you mean don't add it to a mature tank?

That's a pretty odd statement


----------



## hotweldfire (5 Apr 2011)

Tank has been running for about 4 years and naturally fully stocked. On the advice of a LFS I put in a layer over the top off my gravel to improve nutrients to the HC which I then planted on top.

Result has been PH and KH drop, ammonia spike, algae outbreak and dead fish and shrimp.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## bogwood (5 Apr 2011)

ADA amazonia soil and sand work for me.
 There are some horror stories around, however used as intended, and the instructions followed, together with some of the tips off forum members, its very good.

My first planted nano/shrimp was a ADA set up, thats what happens after a visit to The green Machine, in Wrexham.

I kept and produced significant numbers of Crystal red shrimps, and the plant growth was most impressive.

Incidentally. Trying to save ££££££££££ i tried another brand last year, and in the end had to strip the tank down as the new substrat caused cloudy water.
I presently have 3 planted tanks, running very well with Ada aquasoils.


----------

